
HDEV: High Definition Earth-Viewing System - sndean
https://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/ESRS/HDEV/
======
powertower
I'm not getting anything to play on that page...

Here are some prerecorded videos from these HDEV streams -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsm3mX0zqA4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsm3mX0zqA4)

Some of the footage looks almost to be in the atmosphere. Like at 2:44
([https://youtu.be/Xsm3mX0zqA4?t=2m44s](https://youtu.be/Xsm3mX0zqA4?t=2m44s))
where you can see the moon setting.

------
jackinloadup
Yeah that player appears to be freaking out for some reason.

You can also view the stream here
[https://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#iss](https://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#iss)

------
hughes
Anyone else only seeing a 3-second loop on the ustream feed? Tried in Chrome
on multiple computers/OSs.

------
astdb
How often would it be switching cameras or having communications issues?

~~~
Senderman
I've had this on in the background as a nice-screensaver of sorts for a few
weeks now; I'd say it spends 1/8th of its time showing that 'back soon'
screen.

~~~
leblancfg
That sounds really nice. Would you care to share your code?

------
leakybit
NASA has really improved on their CGI

------
techload
Isn't this very old news?

------
lucb1e
> Flash plugin missing

> Get the latest Flash player to view this content

They're saying this is an experiment from 2014. Not sure what I'm supposed to
be seeing anyway.

~~~
rzzzt
It's a video stream from the International Space Station, pointing at
different directions, recording what it sees as it floats by:
[http://www.ustream.tv/channel/iss-hdev-
payload](http://www.ustream.tv/channel/iss-hdev-payload)

~~~
ChristianGeek
Technically it's falling, not floating. It's also moving at over 17,000 mph
(almost 28,000 mph).

